
After 1 minute on my modem - keithpeter
https://1-minute-modem.branchable.com/
======
keithpeter
_" Remember dialup?

From time to time when still being on it is getting me down, I take
screenshots of some of the horribleness seen after trying to load one website
for a minute.

Which is about enough time to download all of War And Peace over dialup."_

A series of screen shots of what appears after one minute on the 21st Century
Web at dial-up speeds

